# BCM location



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

howell7272 said:


> Am I looking in the wrong place on the Gen 2?


 What is it you pick up?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

howell7272 said:


> I've got a 2017 and I pulled the passenger side panel off to look for the BCM but can't see anything with 7 connectors. I want to add an inside trunk release switch since my fob has the remote start and not the trunk release. Blame it on this COVID-19 stuff because I now do pickup at stores and I'm not supposed to exit the car to open the trunk. Am I looking in the wrong place on the Gen 2?


According to the data I have, on a left-hand-drive 2017 Cruze, the BCM is above the driver's left foot rest. I've attached a couple drawings.

HTH.
Doug


.


----------



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What is it you pick up?


Walmart-they don't want you to leave the car.


----------



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> According to the data I have, on a left-hand-drive 2017 Cruze, the BCM is above the driver's left foot rest. I've attached a couple drawings.
> 
> HTH.
> Doug
> ...


Thanks for the pics. I'm sure mine is located there.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My fob has remote start, trunk release, and inside trunk.

Was that an added option?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> My fob has remote start, trunk release, and inside trunk.
> 
> Was that an added option?


I also have a Trunk Release on a 2014 from the fob, what does the inside trunk fob button do? Couldn't the Walmart loaders open the Trunk themselves, and then shut it?

Now the *release* is located on the *trunk*, located right above the license plate. Reach under the chrome lip and give it a press! And remember it *will* only work if the doors are unlocked and the car is in park


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I also have a Trunk Release on a 2014 from the fob, what does the inside trunk fob button do? Couldn't the Walmart loaders open the Trunk themselves, and then shut it?
> 
> Now the *release* is located on the *trunk*, located right above the license plate. Reach under the chrome lip and give it a press! And remember it *will* only work if the doors are unlocked and the car is in park


My trunk opens regardless of lock/unlocked doors.. There's no way open my trunk without either the fob or inside button.


----------

